# ankle weight exercises



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

So I am looking to get my legs and core more in shape. I figure if I work those two areas not only will I loose weight but it could help with my riding. Especially help me with mounting! (Ha)

Does anyone have any suggestions on what ankle exercises could help with what?


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Some good ankle exercises are doing the alphabet with your big toe, sounds funny but it increases mobility and helps strengthen those muscles. Some not so fun ones, running, running stairs, squats, there are weight machines specifically for legs. Two things that get me in shape faster than anything else is the treadmill and rock climbing. If you can find a climbing gym by you, use it. It sounds crazy but it works every part of your body. You will use arms, core and especially legs!


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

If only I could.I'm a very home type person. I just don't want to be a couch potato. Thank you for the suggestions!


----------

